# Andy Stanley and the NEW Hermeneutic



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2016)

http://theaquilareport.com/andy-stanley-and-the-new-hermeneutic/


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 11, 2016)

You know, I checked his Twitter and one of the instances of him saying "The Bible tells me so..." was thanking Pete Enns for that book of the same title. I am surprised no one brought that up before....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2016)

It's remarkable to me how so many Evangelicals are just re-treading the things that destroyed the mainline Churches. I listen to The Unbelievable Radio podcast regularly and Stanley's ideas are fairly mainstream among Evangelicals these days. It's all in an attempt to reach the autonomous mind of this age.

What's so annoying about it is how facile his arguments are historically and theologically. The worst is "...they didn't have something bound together that they called the Bible..." argument. Seriously?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 11, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> You know, I checked his Twitter and one of the instances of him saying "The Bible tells me so..." was thanking Pete Enns for that book of the same title. I am surprised no one brought that up before....



If you could find that Tweet, could you provide a link, please? My friend and I were discussing Peter Enns in the context of the "Andy Stanley scandal" and he would like to see that, I'm sure.

Thanks, brother!


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 11, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> arapahoepark said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I checked his Twitter and one of the instances of him saying "The Bible tells me so..." was thanking Pete Enns for that book of the same title. I am surprised no one brought that up before....
> ...



Here you go.
https://mobile.twitter.com/AndyStanley/status/576394920635797504


----------



## Taylor (Sep 11, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Here you go.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/AndyStanl...94920635797504



Brilliant. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 11, 2016)

This quote from the inside flap of Enns' book tells us all we need to know about it, and further tells all we need to know about someone who would endorse such a book. 

“In The Bible Tells Me So, Enns wants to do for the Bible what Rob Bell did for hell in Love Wins.”


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 12, 2016)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's remarkable to me how so many Evangelicals are just re-treading the things that destroyed the mainline Churches. I listen to The Unbelievable Radio podcast regularly and Stanley's ideas are fairly mainstream among Evangelicals these days. It's all in an attempt to reach the autonomous mind of this age.
> 
> What's so annoying about it is how facile his arguments are historically and theologically. The worst is "...they didn't have something bound together that they called the Bible..." argument. Seriously?



Rich,

I know that my saw tends to retrace the same ground over and over again. But, at the risk of doing it again, the flirtation with higher criticism which was the bread and butter of my “evangelical” seminary education in the '70s, is producing the same results among evangelicals that it did among the mainline before them.

When we were being taught in '75, my profs used higher critical standards to explain OT and NT, arguing against Mosaic authorship of the Pentateuch, alleging pseudonymous authorship of Daniel hundreds of years after the fact, denying Pauline authorship of Ephesians, and challenging many of the logia in the Gospels as being authentic to Jesus.

When you play in the mud, don't be surprised when you go home dirty.


----------

